# Anacharis plant for cichlid aquarium



## hamza1996 (Aug 20, 2013)

Planning to keep anacharis plant in my mubuna and american cichlid tank
Please advice if it is preferable


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It won't hurt anything, but the mbuna are likely to eat it.


----------

